# What does everyone use



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

hi im just wondering what everyone uses fo flicking sp and hbs around.

i currently use a daiwa airity on a miller rod for the kayak.
a saltist gekabijin for flicking around pontoons and structutre.
and my daiwa emeraldas might start using that for small mulloway in the lake


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

geeze :shock: :shock: , i wish i had some of those combos.   
shimano et limited edition 2-4kg spin rod
shimano jhx 2000 spin reel spooled with 6kg hawk mono backing, 6lb crystal fireline mainline, 12lb berkley vanish leader.

i get to use this combo when supervised (dad doesn't trust me!)   
custom samurai soo1x rod 1-2kg
shimano stradic 1000fh (old series) spooled with 4lb berkley smoke braid and a 12lb berkley vanish leader.

both combos are suitable for bream, bass, flathead, whiting, trevally, mulloway, tailor, stingrays, and small sharks.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd like to see a 1000 size reel with 4lb braid stop an eagle ray's first big run before it gets spooled and without breaking off... :lol:

I use a Shimano Aernos XT with 6lb line paired to a 7ft Stradic rod. Has taken snook, salmon, bream, callop no problems. Though some of the runs with those salmon caused a few problems...


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> I'd like to see a 1000 size reel with 4lb braid stop an eagle ray's first big run before it gets spooled and without breaking off... :lol:quote]
> 
> well, the stradic combo hasn't tackled any stinrays yet.
> the jhx combo has seen plenty though.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

haha japeto i don't think you wanted to know what everyone uses you just wanted to tell us what you use! and i can't blame ya, seriously sweet setups mate. i've got a freshwater stella and a sahara for the salt, both spooled with 4lb fireline. 4600 abu ambassadeur on a daiwa heartland for the heavier stuff

sam


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a hand me down starlo stix and a hand me down sedona 1500 that catches me heaps of fish 

also a shimano backbone elite with a okuma epixor 30 for hb's


----------



## Hecle (Jan 21, 2008)

4pd PE- on TD ZERO with 2000 Airity
10pd Fins- on Tierra with Viento baitcaster
20pd Fins- 3500hd Certate & 10-17 IMX
Haven't come close to needing any of my heavier gear in the yak as yet (unfortunatly!)

Hec


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I use lots of rusty/squeaky reels and rods that have had the tips snapped off  Damn those car doors and low ceilings!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I have 2 flicksticks. 1 is a Nitro 'Ultrabream' fitted with a Shimano Aerlex 1500 and 4lb braid (used for the finesse lures). The other is a Nitro 'Distance cast' fitted with a Shimano Sienna 2500, fitted with 6lb braid (used for slightly heavier lures, such as 3" minnows, etc. My other 2 rods are Nitros as well (Viper and Godzilla, fitted with a Penn Affinity 4000 using 20lb braid and Diawa KIX 4000 using 40lb braid respectively). The only way you'll get my Nitros from me is to pry them from my cold, dead hands. They are the most reliable and responsive rods I've ever used. I don't have a preference for reel brands.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you ask my missus i have to many.
1kg- Egrell 7foot flick rod with a Shimano Nexage 1000FA
2kg- ATC Hardstick light drop shot 6' 10" Shimano Symatre 1500
3kg- Samurai 004 6'6" Shimano Symatre 2500
5kg- Daiwa IM-7 Procaster 6'10" Daiwa Exceller 3000 plus
7kg- Live Fibre lightning 6'10" Shimano Exage 4000
My 5&7 kg outfits i have gone for a slightly bigger reel so i can get a good 300m of line on them as they get used for chasing Gt's and jacks 7 barra but also chasing plagics like mackeral and tuna.
I also have 7 baitcaster outfits ranging from 3kg to 25kg and 6 fly fishing outfits and a few other outfits for the missus and kids for fishing from the beach and boat.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

-Rack Raider/1500 Sedona/4lb Nitlon
-Finesse Bream Raider/2500 Stradic FI/8lb Nitlon
-TD Sol Medium/TD Sol 3000/12lb,20lb TD braid
-Penn Mariner 10-15kg/Tekota 500/30lb braid
-2 Beastmasters 10kg/TLD 20s/15kg mono


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got my new smith ltd rod for the saltist
great rod


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a very small penn reel and a nibble tip with about a 6ft rod. I find fireline works well too but it always ends up binding or knotting for me

Kristian


----------



## Fishrman (Jun 11, 2007)

G'Day,
I'm not one for flicking lures but when in Rome i spose I usually have two combos: a Classic 1.5m Light/medium with a Silstar Hypa HF 30 with 10lb Platypus Platinum, and a Pirahna Estuary Heavy/Medium with a Jarvis Walker Pioneer 4070 with 20lb Platinum. I've got to say that the Classic was an el cheapo rod from Solly's or wherever in 1994 (my first rod) used to have the jarvis reel on it (with 20lb). I've taken everythin from (no lie) 3cm rock cod up to 1.5m diametre stingray and its sposed to be running 5lb? line on it.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I use a carppy 7ft telescopic/shimano fx4000 combo with 6lb mono for flicking lures and a Shakespeare Sea Tiger 1417/Alvey 650bc with 30lbmono for grunt although I'm thinking of setting my other Alvey up for hot swapping with 50lb braid. With the braid/seatiger combo I should be able to tow a car :shock: ....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: I have used a 14ft surf rod/alvey combo off the yak but it is a little hard to change rigs and the like as you have to lower 12ft of the rod and the reel over the side to get at the rod tip...lol. :shock:


----------

